# Fuente variable + protector corto + voltímetro/amperímetro digital



## superdog13 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bueno, primero que todo saco toda la información directamente desde el foro, por lo que se que ya existen post para este tema, pero todos son post diferentes (para cada tema en particular)

Ahora, intentando unir varios proyectos que he visto interesantes, he decidido crear un post nuevo, para poder resolver todas las dudas que tengo, de las diferentes "fases", en un solo lugar.

La idea es hacer lo que dice en el título:
*Fuente variable 0-30V + protector contra corto circuitos + voltímetro/amperímetro digital*

Cómo lo pienso hacer ???
Lo que quiero es unir estos tres proyectos (a falta del amperímetro, que aún tengo mis dudas), que se encuentran en el foro (indico cuáles son las dudas que tengo en cada una de ellas):

Antes que nada la pregunta fundamental es: puedo unir los proyectos sin problema ???
Vamos, que he estado mirando un poco y no veo el por qué no.

Fuente variable de 0 a 30Vdc estabilizada


Qué es el RV1 ??? Porque veo dos potenciómetros así que no se qué pueda ser esto.
Dado que es variable en corriente y voltaje, cada uno de los dos potenciómetros controla la variación de una de las dos, verdad ???
Veo que hay 13 salidas del circuito, y exceptuando las que son del Vo, para qué son las otras 11 ???
En los materiales dice que hay un diodo LED, pero yo no lo veo. Dónde estaría ubicado ??
Cómo hago para aumentar el nivel máximo de corriente ??? Porque no estoy seguro de por cuál de las salidas se toma esta medida, entonces no se qué lo controla.
El transformador tiene o no tap central o es indiferente ???
Esto es para una salida, pero si yo quiero tener más de una de estas, cómo debo interconectar los circuitos ??? Solamente con un puente de diodos y de ahí en paralelo ???


Protector contra corto circuitos

 Voltímetro digital con ICL7107

Con estos dos solo tengo una duda: puedo conectarlos tal cual se muestra en cada uno de los esquemas ???
Aunque pienso que si, no se si habrá algún problema al hacerlo.


Amperimetro Digital

Aquí es otra de mis dudas, existe algo que mida corriente directamente y lo pueda mostrar igual que el voltímetro ??? La verdad no conozco algo así.
En el post que pongo das la idea de colocar una resistencia fija y medir el voltaje en dicha resistencia, para luego calcular la tensión, pero no se cómo podría mostrarse la conversión.
En una de las opciones que dan en el mensaje, colocan ya el circuito de uno, pero este es demasiado "exagerado" para lo que yo lo deseo, y pienso que también costoso (si ya de por si el proyecto no es económico con ese peor  )


Ojalá puedan ayudarme con las dudas que tengo.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/001/index.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## superdog13 (Sep 2, 2012)

Por lo que leí muy por encimita está bastante bien explicado en esa página, muchas gracias elaficionado  

Lo leeré con mas cálma en unas horas, y preguntaré las cosas que no entienda.

Alguna ayudita con lo demás ???


----------



## superdog13 (Sep 3, 2012)

Bueno, estuve haciendo la simulación de la fuente y tengo algunos errores que no se cómo solucionar:

Al principio me generaba error en Gmin step [0 of 120] y [99 of 120], los cuales se solucionaron poniendo tierra a cada uno de los lados del transformador.
Luego, me generaba errores en Gmin step [1 of 120] y [120 of 120].
Para poder eliminar estos dos errores me tocó eliminar todo lo anterior al transformador, con este incluido, y poner como fuente una señal seno de los valores necesarios.

Ahora el problema que me da es que el voltaje de entrada no es constante, y a la salida, sin importar si vario algo o no, no supera 1V, cuando debería llegar a los 30V sin problemas

Saben qué pueda ser ???


----------

